# Twine for tying bands.



## brian5704

So I bought some cotton butchers twine to use for tying bands to the pouch end. The problem being that when I pull tge constrictor knot tight it tends to break. The tag end just comes off in my hand. Is cotton butchers twine not the right stuff for doing this? Or could I be trying to over tighten the knot?

This is the twine I'm using.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L9X35BI/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1447275026&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX110_SY165&keywords=butchers+twine&dpPl=1&dpID=51jQyshAg4L&ref=plSrch#


----------



## treefork

Sounds like some weak twine .


----------



## Phoul Mouth

I went down to staples and grabbed the cheapest bag of small rubber bands I could find. Works great, cost me 59 cents, and I still have over 3/4 of the bag left.


----------



## wll

I have been using 2mm jewelry thread ... works great, it is strong, and if of large diameter so it does not cut my tubing. use a constrictor knot, put tight and super glue the knot/ear junction before I cut the ears off clost to the body with a nail clipper ... very nice and clean.

wll


----------



## brian5704

Thanks for the suggestions. I will have to give them a try.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I used construction twine at first, like about a month, it is a mix of cotton and synthetic, very strong, then to much better avail, I used rubber ties made from slim cuts of broken band segments for years, but ordinary rubber bands are the same. I just like to reuse things instead of throwing them away only to buy the $ame ba$ic thing. A big bunch of office bands cost less than a buck however and can be used around the house.


----------



## Lacumo

I'm using cheap "cooking grade" cotton twine that looks like what you were using. Mine is --- http://www.amazon.com/Regency-Natural-Cooking-Twine-Cotton/dp/B002NU6HOI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1447420044&sr=8-1&keywords=regency+natural+cooking+twine+1+2+cone+100+cotton+500ft It works fine for me. I suppose I could probably break it if I tried hard enough, but it hasn't broken on me yet. It's made for wrapping and securing with light to moderate pressure. It isn't designed for handling extreme stress, so it isn't too strong and probably has internal flaws that could lead to snapping under pressure. Still... at 500' of twine for $5, I've probably got enough pouch-tying twine to last for the rest of my life.


----------



## brian5704

Yeah it seems that the knots I tied have seemed to hold. I spent some time drawing the one I had tied to test it. I guess this stuff just breaks easily on longer straight pieces when you pull with a bit of force.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I get cotton string in the hardware section of Dollar Tree. 250 feet for a dollar and plenty strong enough for pouch ties.


----------



## CWT33

I was in the sewing section at walmart buying a band cutting board ruler ect and was looking at the sewing thread.. Kinda liked the colors. Has anybody used thread before?? Looked a lil thin.. . I know this is a old thread but im a noob so reading all i can lol


----------



## brian5704

I'm not sure sewing thread is strong enough. I've been using cotton twine without a problem for awhile now


----------



## theTurk

Look into waxed string, you can't go wrong with it! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWT33

Is that 1mm??


----------



## theTurk

CWT33 said:


> Is that 1mm??


2mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

If you have young kids in the house, you may have an endless supply of colorful ties.

They wrap easily, last, add some color to your ties and may be collecting dust at this very moment.

Rainbow Looms


----------



## theTurk

brucered said:


> If you have young kids in the house, you may have an endless supply of colorful ties.
> 
> They wrap easily, last, add some color to your ties and may be collecting dust at this very moment.
> 
> Rainbow Looms


Love the colors !!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

theTurk said:


> Love the colors !!!!!!


I can't take credit for the idea. I stole it from one of the videos that Eric from MetroGradeGoods posted.


----------



## theTurk

Constrictor knots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

theTurk said:


> Constrictor knots?


I don't know he calls it, but it is so overly simple and the rubber looms or bands, are super easy to work with.

If you jump to the 3:15 mark, he shows the method with string for demonstration purposes.

When I tie the actual double knot to finish it off, I make sure it is on the OUTSIDE of the pouch, as seen in my pic above. In my pic, the lower bands are OTT and the top one is TTF, which is why they looped through the pouch differently.


----------



## theTurk

brucered said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constrictor knots?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know he calls it, but it is so overly simple and the bands are super easy to work with.
> 
> If you jump to the 3:15 mark, he shows the method with string for demonstration purposes.
> 
> When I first the actual double knot to finish it off, I make sure it is on the OUTSIDE of the pouch, as seen in my pic above.
Click to expand...

Nice ! I usually like to put a nice melt on my ties, to get rid of any excess strands sticking out, and that's why I prefer not to tie with rubber LOL call me OCD. It's just the way I am. Thanks for posting the video though, it's very informative 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWT33

Very nice ty. Clean and neat is the way i like it as well.


----------



## raventree78

brucered said:


> If you have young kids in the house, you may have an endless supply of colorful ties.
> 
> They wrap easily, last, add some color to your ties and may be collecting dust at this very moment.
> 
> Rainbow Looms


These work quite well for me too. I picked 3 bags of them up at Hobby Lobby on sale for I think .25 cents a bag. For me they are easier to use than even the smallest office rubber bands that Walmart sells.


----------



## Devil'sRival

I use yarn from Walmart that my daughter had left over from a project. I think the brand is peaches and cream. I haven't had a problem with it coming untied or bands slipping.

I've been meaning to try those loom bands but always forget.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Ole recycle Chuck cuts broken bands into ties. Why buy when you can just reuse? As kids we used kite string to tie bands to natties and pouches, stretch and tie, it takes 2 people, one to stretch and one to tie the string. That's the way my dad showed us and we never thought to wrap and tuck rubber bands. (dahh) Now days I use slots only on forks...no clips and no ties, clean, fast, simple, no tools required. That's so old fashioned to tie forks. I guess it's for the art form's sake that many frames have no slots nor grooves and tieing is popular on those frames,but for me art isn't important at all, just function. I do love the graceful lines of a slotless grooveless (we be talking neuter) frame but I'd never have one. I've tried tieing forks and it's unnecessary and fumble free with slots. I tie on pouches only using broken bands cut into strips for ties. I just like simplicity more than looks.

That's for slingshots. For women it's quite different.


----------

